# my art thread... of less than average anime chibi style magnitude



## wolftamer9 (Jan 15, 2009)

ok, I want to make comics when I grow up.
this is the character Aqua from one of my future comics... Redd Steele (unfortunately, I hadn't known at all about the game when I thought of it)
Skatin'!
these are some pictures of characters of my other future comic Para.
this is a picture of the 2 main characters: para and norm (paranormal, get it?) norm is para's adopted (alien) brother.
piggyback! :)
this is "the pyromaniac", she has no official name as of now.
the pyromaniac!
this is another character, Jack the Ripper.
jack!
close up of him showing his swords/claws/hand thing.
and finally, a concept for a one piece character. kaku from cp9 + 3 rumble balls.
MONSTER KAKU!

C+CC PLEASE!

Edit: added link, fixed a typo.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: my art thread... of lesser anime chibi style magnitude*

comments, please?


----------



## Black hood (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: my art thread... of lesser anime chibi style magnitude*

I like the Skatin' picture, its cool. Just whats with the piggyback pic?


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: my art thread... of lesser anime chibi style magnitude*

what about it? got something against aliens? ?_?


----------



## Black hood (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: my art thread... of lesser anime chibi style magnitude*

No, its just different.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: my art thread... of lesser anime chibi style magnitude*

Ok, different is good, right?

anyway, I made some more drawings.
a onepiece villain of mine, Silvereye Luna. I can't decide what her powers are, but her iris is silver and crescent-shaped.

a scene from Para. the pyromaniac sorta-kinda kidnaps Para in a way.

Aqua, turning her fingertips into water. (she's younger in this picture.) *THE LETTERS SPELL AQUA.* you can tell,right?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: my art thread... of lesser anime chibi style magnitude*

Why're you calling these 'chibi'?

:( your anatomy is lacking


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: my art thread... of lesser anime chibi style magnitude*

lesser chibi. as in less than others. I should change that, shouldn't I?

as for anatomy, I guess I've been told that before. better work on that.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 20, 2009)

Back to posting drawings!
I'll start with Para characters.
the first villain. age 4. doesn't he look threatening?
the last villain in the series, a ghost named Ceres (Sarah in life). maybe I should change her name or something.
the assassin. he works for Ceres in the task of collecting souls.
a main character (on the team) named Paion, or "the doctor". not a real doctor, of course.
and now some attempts at realistic drawings of Para characters.
a realistic Para.
a realistic Jack, which I'm proud of.
a realistic version of the doctor.

Redd Steele drawings
I've been out of ideas lately, so I've been making alot of remakes of drawings I made a year or so ago.
a scene where the main character, Richie Stone, is killing a villain he dubbed Wyte Steele.
now, a drawing of a character from Redd Steele called Jenny. she has a slightly complex backstory.
WHAT'S WRONG WITH SNAKES? HUH, PUNK?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: my art thread... of lesser anime chibi style magnitude*



wolftamer9 said:


> lesser chibi. as in less than others. I should change that, shouldn't I?
> 
> as for anatomy, I guess I've been told that before. better work on that.


I meant that none of it's the right type of super-deformed to be chibi.  :|


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 21, 2009)

I think you're headed in the right direction. Your art is pretty good, it's just that the anatomy is off. For example, your assasin's arms look slightly off to me, size wise. I like your second picture of Aqua better for some reason, although her name is a bit hard to read (namely the q) and her hand seems just bizzare. Maybe its the thumb... its angle makes it look sort of broken to me. On Jack, his mech hand seems somewhat oversized; is that on purpose?
 I like your style though. Sorry if I'm not much help; art isn't exactly my forte.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> On Jack, his mech hand seems somewhat oversized; is that on purpose?


... my cousin designed the character, and he claims the claws double as swords or something.


----------

